# 

## ololek

Zaczynam  :smile:  
Rodzina 2+2 ( dzieci 1 rok i 4 lata a rodzice 38 lat) więc pewnie za  jakieś 20 lat dzieci opuszczą dom.
 Na razie mamy działkę 10 ar jak niżej. Minus to, że jest od drogi daleko jakieś 160m. A  woda (rura D80) i gaz D80 (zielone zaznaczenie) jeszcze dalej.Mamy już warunki przyłącza na prąd z Tauronu. Przyłącze 25kW. Raczej będzie studnia głębinowa i przydomowa oczyszczania ze studnia chłonną. W drodze dojazdowej jest kanalizacja deszczowa więc tam może uda się przelew ze studni chłonnej odprowadzić na nadmiar wody. A ogrzewanie to na prąd (kable lub zwykłe grzejniki) z czego woda na PV.
Droga dojazdowa 160m utwardzona  tłuczniem. Ostatnie 30m będzie trzeba utwardzić. Dom zaznaczony na czerwono grubą linią mniej więcej. Działka z linią nieprzekraczalną zabudowy  gdzie można przekroczyć ją dachem czy schodami itd.


Dom ma być parterowy. około 80-100m, Bryła prosta na planie prostokątu. Ściany nośne tylko  na zewnątrz. dach z wiązarów kratowych.
2 sypialnie dzieci, kuchnia z jadalnią, Sypialnia rodziców z łazienką. 2 Łazienka i ubikacja.Dobudówka z osb  około 3x6 wewnątrz od strony zachodniej na sprzęty ogrodnicze i inne rzeczy. Od strony wschodniej ganek/wiatrołam  jakieś 3x3 wewnątrz. Dzięki gankowi wykorzystuję teren działki po szerokości bo ścięty narożnik mi odsuwa budynek od wschodniej granicy działki. A dzięki wyciągnięciu wiatrołapu z budynku zyskuję miejsce. Część południowa działki będzie rekreacyjno wypoczynkowa z fragmentem na jakiś ogródek warzywny i drzewka owocowe.
Co myślicie o takim ustawieniu budynku na działce? Wejście byłoby od strony wschodniej ganku.  Auta parkowane na placu przed gankiem czy obok?
Wymiary w decymetrach.

----------


## brencik

80m2 dom? jaki jest sens budowac taki kurnik?

----------


## Lukasz11

Wydaje sie, ze masz wszystko przemyslane. Ma to sens.
Po co wiekszy dom? Tylko koszty (budowy, ogrzewania, remontów, sprzatania). A jak dzieci sie wyprowadza, to nawet taki bedzie za duzy. 

Jedna na razie uwaga - moim zdaniem na takim metrazu robienie lazienki przy sypialni rodzocow troche bez sensu. Uwazam, ze w zupelnosci wystarczy 1 lazienka i jedna osobna toaleta.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co myślicie o takim ustawieniu budynku na działce? Wejście byłoby od strony wschodniej ganku.  Auta parkowane na placu przed gankiem czy obok?


Wrzuć rzut domu.
IMO najlepiej okna rozmieścić głównie na wschód i zachód. Użytecznie wpada nimi najwięcej światła, gdy jesteśmy w domu i nie jest tak intensywne, jak od południa co wymusza zasłanianie okna, gdy bezpośrednio na nim operuje dodatkowo przegrzewając latem pomieszczenia. A taki układ, jak wymyśliłeś wymusza okna od południa i, co gorsze, od północy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jedna na razie uwaga - moim zdaniem na takim metrazu robienie lazienki przy sypialni rodzocow troche bez sensu. Uwazam, ze w zupelnosci wystarczy 1 lazienka i jedna osobna toaleta.


Zgadzam się w zupełności. 80m2 to może zbyt mało bo i salon na 4 osoby dobrze żeby był większy ale 100m2 będzie ok.

----------


## Elfir

> A jak dzieci sie wyprowadza, to nawet taki bedzie za duzy. 
> .


Mamy 150 m2 na 2 osoby i nie jest za duży  :smile:  Zależy jakie prowadzisz życie.

Okna mam głownie od południa, bo jednak w Polsce przez większość roku jest bardziej ponuro niż słonecznie. A latem się je zacienia i już.

----------


## cactus

Doloz jedno pomieszczenie ,nawet takie 10m2, na pewno bardzo sie przyda. Po co ci ta łazienka w sypialni? Strata powierzchni przy takim metrażu jak slusznie piszą wyżej. Łazienka to zdecydowanie najdroższe  w wykonczeniu pomieszczenie,
I jesli dobrze czytam ten rysunek to planujesz wjazd na tym narozniku, glupi i niefunkcjonalny pomysl. Zrob bramę na wschodnim boku żeby nie musieć za każdym razem nawracać.

----------


## brencik



----------


## Arturo72

> 


Ale oszolom, jprd  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

Dom buduje się taki, na jaki stać. 
Jednak przy 80 m2 robienie łazienki przy sypialni rodziców, drugiej łazienki i jeszcze ubikacji spowoduje, że na dzienną życiową aktywność pozostanie już mało miejsca. Te łazienki to bardzo rozrzutne założenie.
80m2 to nawet mieszkanie w bloku nie jest jakoś specjalnie duże. A w domu dochodzi wiatrołap i miejsce na kocioł (nie zawsze PV nagrzeją ci wodę i przynajmniej elektryczny podgrzewacz będzie konieczny), zasobnik lub bufor.
Moim zdaniem warto jednak przemyśleć założenia projektowe. Czy nie lepiej rodzinna łazienka + wc z prysznicem + małe pomieszczenie z kotłem, zasobnikiem, pralką i suszarką?
Kocioł i zasobnik można powiesić na ścianie, pod spodem ustawić pralkę i suszarkę. Bufor raczej musiałby stać.

Przykładowe 80m2 w bloku:

Kuchnia jako maleńki aneksik, brak pralni, w sumie mało miejsca na szafy. A weź jeszcze z tej przestrzeni wykrój miejsce na wiatrołap, wc i przestrzeń na kocioł z zasobnikiem.

Inny przykład o układzie przypominającym domki jednorodzinne:

----------


## hipodrom

> Kocioł i zasobnik można powiesić na ścianie, pod spodem ustawić pralkę i suszarkę. B


Pozwolę sobie tylko dopytać - zasobnik taki z 150litrów ma 120cm wysokości, pralka i suszarka to 2x 85cm. Chyba jednak nie da rady postawić tego jedno pod drugim.. chyba że miałaś na myśli pralko-suszarkę  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Mój zasobnik wisi na ścianie poziomo.
A ustawienie pralki i suszarki to miałam na myśli obok siebie a nie jeden na drugą. Pod zasobnikiem. Kocioł elektryczny jest malutki, więc gdzieś z boku.

----------


## ololek

Dowiedziałem się od architekta bo załatwia mi warunki na przyłącza, że mogę mieć gaz pociągnięty do domu i nie muszę inwestować w gazociąg. Zapłacę tylko 1837zł za przyłączę gazu. Gazownia zrealizuję nitkę gazociągu z własnej kieszeni. Po drodze są inne działki więc to chyba dlatego. Czy wykorzystanie gazu do CWU ma sens w przypadku  CO na prąd z PV lub CO z popmy ciepła powietrznej? Takie rozważania mam teraz z tą gazownią. No chyba że samo zbudowanie instalacji do CWU pochłonie duże środki pieniężne ( projekt, przyłącze na działce, instalacja gazowa w domu, piec jednofunkcyjny z zamknięta komorą z wyrzutem w ścianie do CWU). 

Woda to albo studnia albo sfinansowanie rurociągu. Ale po 10-15  latach inwestycja w studnię, pompę, hydrofor, stację uzdatniania, wymiana złoży co jakiś czas, badania wody, przeglądy będą podobne do wybudowania rurociągu z wodą. M3 wody tam gdzie buduję to kosztuje 7.4zł. A ze studni nie będę przecież płacił za wodę. Ale studnia może wyschnąć albo się zamulić po jakimś czasie.

Wstępnie zamierzamy  wziąć jakiś projekt  100m2.
Spodobał się Enzo3 lub podobne bo to projekt z wiązarami kratowymi i nośnymi tylko po obrysie budynku. 
ściany działowe pewnie się pozmieniają żeby strefę wewnątrz jakoś dopasować pod nas.
Faktycznie 3 łazienki to trochę rozrzutność. Ale nie zależy nam na dużym salonie więc  kosztem salonu będziemy w stanie powiększyć obszar na to co byśmy chcieli.

Tak by ten projekt pasowało na działce ustawić. Na razie jeszcze bez przeróbek aby pokazać usytuowanie na działce.

----------


## Elfir

a dlaczego CWU nie chcesz ogrzewać z PC powietrznej?
Dublowanie systemów grzewczych jest niepotrzebnym wydatkiem.
Albo gaz albo prąd.

----------


## Emtebe

Jesteś pewien, że chcesz taras przy drodze, a wejście od ogrodu? Zazwyczaj się robi odwrotnie i ma to jakieś uzasadnienie.

----------


## ololek

> a dlaczego CWU nie chcesz ogrzewać z PC powietrznej?
> Dublowanie systemów grzewczych jest niepotrzebnym wydatkiem.
> Albo gaz albo prąd.


Jak sprawdziłem na szybko to pompa ze zbiornikiem 300l z pracą do -7*C można kupić za jakieś 8tys już. 
A gaz to:
Przyłączenie do gazowni: około 2000zł
Projekt przyłcza na działce to z 1500zł.
Materiał i robocizna to pewnie ze 5tys ( robota na zewnątrz i wewnątrz domu, jakieś skrzynki, rury, zawory itd)).
Sprawdzenie szczelności - 200zł
Piec dwufunkcyjny  ze 4000zł. Jednofunkcyjny ze zbiornikiem 300l to 8000zl
Może nowa mapka do celów projektowych dla wytyczenia instalacji na działce 500zł
Wychodzi na to, że się gazem nie opłaca.







> Jesteś pewien, że chcesz taras przy drodze, a wejście od ogrodu? Zazwyczaj się robi odwrotnie i ma to jakieś uzasadnienie.



Moja działka jest ostatnia. Po drugiej stronie drogi wewnętrznej jest od wschodu i północy teren chroniony rolniczy. Zatem  będę miał tylko od wschodu czy północy pola rolne. A dalej już działek budowlanych nie będzie. Od zachodu też moja działka więc tam też nikt nie będzie się budował. Tarasu raczej nie zrobimy. Postawimy sobie stół i krzesełka na trawie i tyle  :smile: 
Tu jakiś gotowy projekt z wejściem od wschodu. 



Nie wiem jeszcze gdzie parkować 2 auta. Bo nie chciałbym zastawiać sobie widoku od wschodu i południowego wschodu na pola i lasy.

----------


## Nurek_

> Jak sprawdziłem na szybko to pompa ze zbiornikiem 300l z pracą do -7*C można kupić za jakieś 8tys już. 
> A gaz to:
> Przyłączenie do gazowni: około 2000zł
> Projekt przyłcza na działce to z 1500zł.
> Materiał i robocizna to pewnie ze 5tys ( robota na zewnątrz i wewnątrz domu, jakieś skrzynki, rury, zawory itd)).
> Sprawdzenie szczelności - 200zł
> Piec dwufunkcyjny  ze 4000zł. Jednofunkcyjny ze zbiornikiem 300l to 8000zl
> Może nowa mapka do celów projektowych dla wytyczenia instalacji na działce 500zł
> Wychodzi na to, że się gazem nie opłaca.


Bez sensu kombinujesz. Albo grzejesz gazem i wodę też ogrzewasz gazem, albo robisz ogrzewanie powietrzną PC i wodę też nią grzejesz. W żadnym z tych przypadków dodatkowa pompa do CWU się nie kalkuluje i nie ma sensu

----------


## Emtebe

To samo przechodziłem dwa miesiące temu. Próbowałem znaleźć projekt gotowy i dopasować go do działki i potrzeb, ale jak znalazł się taki, który był akceptowalny, to po wprowadzeniu zmian i adaptacji do lokalnych warunków, koszt całości osiągał kilkanaście tysięcy. Dlatego zdecydowałem się na projekt indywidualny, bo koniec końców było to bardziej opłacalne. Może prześlij zapytanie do architektów z okolicy, zobacz jakie mają stawki.

----------


## ololek

> Bez sensu kombinujesz. Albo grzejesz gazem i wodę też ogrzewasz gazem, albo robisz ogrzewanie powietrzną PC i wodę też nią grzejesz. W żadnym z tych przypadków dodatkowa pompa do CWU się nie kalkuluje i nie ma sensu


Też już uważam, że trzeba się trzymać albo jednego albo drugiego rodzaju medium do CO/CWU
Wpisałem tylko porównanie kosztów a nie że to łączę. Więz do wyboru albo gaz, albo PC albo fotowoltaika  :smile: 





> To samo przechodziłem dwa miesiące temu. Próbowałem znaleźć projekt gotowy i dopasować go do działki i potrzeb, ale jak znalazł się taki, który był akceptowalny, to po wprowadzeniu zmian i adaptacji do lokalnych warunków, koszt całości osiągał kilkanaście tysięcy. Dlatego zdecydowałem się na projekt indywidualny, bo koniec końców było to bardziej opłacalne. Może prześlij zapytanie do architektów z okolicy, zobacz jakie mają stawki.


Architekta lokalnego już mam. Za wszystko około 7000 zł. Projekt wezmę ze ścianami nośnymi zewnętrznymi. A dach na wiązarach kratowych. Zmiana położenia okien czy drzwi powiedział mi architekt, że nie ma problemu na etapie budowy bo to tylko adnotacja w dzienniku przez kierbuda. A w domu nie zamierzam mieć ścian nośnych co też daje mi dowolność w ustawieniu ścianek. 
Teraz jestem na etapie rozplanowywania pomieszczeń w domu. Raczej bliżej będzie 100m2. plus ewentualnie ganek od wschodu? I od zachodu zadaszona szopa na graty przylegająca do ściany budynku.


EDIT 02.03.2020
Pytanie do was - jeżeli podcień pod dachem przy wejściu jest wsparty na filarze murowanym czy z drewna to może przekraczać nieprzekraczalną linię zabudowy?



EDIT 05.03.2020
Pytanie - jak mam ściany nośne po obrysie a wewnątrz same ściany działowe to będzie jedna wielka podłoga na gruncie o powierzchni około 100m2. Nie ma ryzyka że to będzie pracować albo pęknie jak zacznie pospółka osiadać? Na tej podłodze będa przecież ściany działowe ale też mają swój ciężar no i oczywiście jakieś meble.

----------


## Kaizen

> EDIT 05.03.2020
> Pytanie - jak mam ściany nośne po obrysie a wewnątrz same ściany działowe to będzie jedna wielka podłoga na gruncie o powierzchni około 100m2.  Nie ma ryzyka że to będzie pracować albo pęknie jak zacznie pospółka osiadać? Na tej podłodze będa przecież ściany działowe ale też mają swój ciężar no i oczywiście jakieś meble.


Zwykłe ściany działowe na chudziaku, nie na jastrychu - więc działówki dzielą również jastrych.
Chyba, ze ścianki będą z kartongipsu.

----------


## ololek

Chyba kupię projekt lugo od lipinskich i chciałbym go tak przerobić
Dodatkowe WC z prysznicem 13  oraz pralnia z szuszarnią.12. To szkic więc musze to wyskalować odpowiednio.



Taka będzie orientacja na działce. Wejście od wschodu. Podjazd z miejscami parkingowymi.  Studnia, oczyszczalnia i  studnia chłonna.

----------


## ololek

Projekt już kupiony. 

Teraz przymiarki do adaptacji.
Przykładowy przekrój budynku podaję. Ocieplenie idzie od spodu ławy fundamentowej. A Podłoga jest na płycie żelbetowej 10cm  która jest oparta na ławach. 
A potem ściany zaczynają się jakimś bloczkiem isomur a potem silikat.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przykładowy przekrój budynku podaję. Ocieplenie idzie od spodu ławy fundamentowej. A Podłoga jest na płycie żelbetowej 10cm  która jest oparta na ławach. 
> A potem ściany zaczynają się jakimś bloczkiem isomur a potem silikat.


Taki mezalians płyty fundamentowej nie ma zalet - koszt pewnie wyjdzie wyższy, niż płyty a pod względem energooszczędności słabo - masz wylewkę oddzieloną od radiatora do gruntu tylko 5cm styro - dalej autostrada przez beton do gruntu.
Isomur to złoto dla naiwnych - sprawdź lambdę w pionie (a po to niby ma być, żeby w pionie izolować).

Przy tak niskim posadowieniu będzie trudno i drogo będzie wykonać trwale szczelną hydroizolację (dokładniej to połączyć poziomą z pionową)

----------


## ololek

> Taki mezalians płyty fundamentowej nie ma zalet - koszt pewnie wyjdzie wyższy, niż płyty a pod względem energooszczędności słabo - masz wylewkę oddzieloną od radiatora do gruntu tylko 5cm styro - dalej autostrada przez beton do gruntu.
> Isomur to złoto dla naiwnych - sprawdź lambdę w pionie (a po to niby ma być, żeby w pionie izolować).
> 
> Przy tak niskim posadowieniu będzie trudno i drogo będzie wykonać trwale szczelną hydroizolację (dokładniej to połączyć poziomą z pionową)


Jeszcze pod "radiatorem"  jest 20cm styropianu więc chyba aż tak nie będzie grunt ciągnął?.  Z tym izomurem to  niby ma lambdę 0.33 a silikat 0.53. a jakiś BK o gęstości 600 ma 0.15
A cena tego izomuru to 45zł za sztukę 24x9x60. Co daje jakies 3300zł na tą izolację. A tyle samo to będzie za 36m2 materiału muru z silikatu 24. Trzebaby to przekalkulować czy się dużo zyska na koszcie ogrzewania z tym izomurem i ile to potrwa.

Z tym posadowieniem to  mam poziom 0 45cm nad gruntem. W przekroju jest taras z zewnątrz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeszcze pod "radiatorem"  jest 20cm styropianu więc chyba aż tak nie będzie grunt ciągnął?


Nie ma ani pod radiatorem ani od jego wewnętrznej strony żadnej termoizolacji. Ten radiator, dla jasności, to ściana fundamentowa. Będziesz grzał grunt pod domem.
Na zewnątrz od tego radiatora też będą większe straty, niż przy standardowo wykonanej PnG - czyli gdy ściana fundamentowa kończy się na wysokości chudziaka i jest oddzielona od wylewki grzewczej co najmniej pełną grubością styropianu podłogowego. Przy ścianie nadziemia z BK mostek od ściany nośnej też jest niewielki.




> Z tym izomurem to  niby ma lambdę 0.33 a silikat 0.53. a jakiś BK o gęstości 600 ma 0.15


Ma gorszą nawet o porothermu nawet nie zasypanego perlitem czy nie wypełnionego pianą a cenę kilkakrotnie wyższą.




> A cena tego izomuru to 45zł za sztukę 24x9x60. Co daje jakies 3300zł na tą izolację.


Policzyłeś też ściany nośne wewnętrzne? Nimi też będzie śmigało ciepło do gruntu.

Tak czy inaczej - przelicz sobie typową (w rozumieniu FM) płytę fundamentową z większością albo i całą termoizolacją z XPS pod płytą. Powinno wyjść znacznie cieplej a wcale nie drożej, jak i tak masz zbrojoną płytę pod całym domem i możesz zrezygnować bez isomuru. Oczywiście płyta musi być sensownie zaprojektowana, bo były tu wrzucane projekty o dwóch siatkach fi12 i 30 cm betonu lub więcej co niepotrzebnie podnosi cenę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Silikat daj na porotermie zasypanej perlitem.
Kaizen jest specem, może to przeliczy.
Nawet działówki z silikatu można tak postawić.
Isomur nie ma uzasadnienia ekonomicznego.

Zresztą, Kaizen już to napisał.
Ta płyta, przetnie izolację.
Nie ma najmniejszego sensu, jeśli chodzi zminimalizowanie strat do gruntu.
Daj zwykłą wylewkę.
Możesz ewentualnie zrobić ściany nośne w środku.
Wtedy odetniesz się taką porotermą zasypana perlitem od gruntu.
Masz projekt, musisz się dostosować.
Jeśli nie masz, niech architekt to przeliczy.
Płacisz mu za to, więc może dostosować się do Twoim zaleceń. Oczywiście zgodnie z przepisami  :smile:

----------


## ololek

Kaizen , klaudiusz_x dzięki za te  uwagi.
Nie chcę niepotrzebnie wydawać pieniędzy więc pewnie wykonam tak  że podłoga na gruncie będzie bez tej płyty żelbetonowej pod podłogą.
W środku będzie gruba ściana ale nie jest nośną tylko bardziej do oddzielenie  strefy dziennej od nocnej. 
Dach będzie w konstrukcji z wiązarów zatem opiera się  po obrysie.

Teraz tylko kwestia jak pożenić  wywalenie tego izomurtu i płyty zelbetowej z wysokością pomieszczeń, położeniem w pionie okien.


Edit:
Chcę mieć zbiornik na deszczówkę i oczyszczalnie ze studnią chłonną.
Co sądzicie o takim planie?


EDIT:
Mam pierwszą wycenę odnośnie stropodachu w konstrukcji wiązarów kratowych za w sumie 30000 zł  netto.:
- konstrukcja 23200zł
- dźwig i montaż 6000zł
- transport 800zł.

Co myślicie o takiej wycenie?

----------


## ololek

Projekt złożony do  urzędu.
Czekam na wycenę SSO od potencjalnego wykonawcy.

Murować będę z silikatu. jeszcze nie wiem czy z 18 czy z 24. Działówki z silikatu 8 chyba.

Taki jest zamysł planu parteru:
2 pokoje dzieci od północy, pokój rodziców od południa. Ubikacja i łazienka. Kuchnia od północy  ze stołem na 4 osoby i jeszcze jakaś kompaktowa sofa. Gdzieś tam może się upcha kozę z płaszczem wodnym.  jadalnia dla gości od południa. Za wiatrołapem pomieszczenie pralnia+ suszarnia.

----------


## ololek

Wyceny na ławy mam za 60k. Za płytę około 50k - 55k.
CHyba pójdę w płyę. Tylko sie zastanawiam czy z XPS pod płytą czy tylko 20cm eps na płycie. No i po obwodzie jakiś XPS.
Zastanawiam się również nad szkłem piankowym z poł metra pod płytą  :smile:   potrzebne by było gdzieś ze 100m3 przy założeniu.ubicia o 30%.

----------


## Elfir

2 pokoje dzieci od pólnocy - niech mają pół roku buro i ponuro, wyłącznie na sztucznym świetle. A i pozostały rok raczej też sztuczne światło do nauki. 
Po co mają mieć dobry wzrok, okulary się kupi. 
Za to sypialnia rodziców z której korzysta się raczej po zmroku, niech będzie ładnie oświetlona od południa.

 :big lol:

----------


## ololek

> 2 pokoje dzieci od pólnocy - niech mają pół roku buro i ponuro, wyłącznie na sztucznym świetle. A i pozostały rok raczej też sztuczne światło do nauki. 
> Po co mają mieć dobry wzrok, okulary się kupi. 
> Za to sypialnia rodziców z której korzysta się raczej po zmroku, niech będzie ładnie oświetlona od południa.


Dzięki za krytyczne uwagi.
Tak, już to przemyślałem kilka dni temu i teraz jest taka opcja jak piszesz  :Smile: 
Kuchnie chcemy dużą. A od północy jadalnią jak przyjadą goście. Stół będzie składany więc to też miejsce oglądania TV czy grania na konsoli.
W kuchni to nie wiem jak te meble ustawić. Sofę i stół bym chciał tak jak widać. Pokoje nie są jakieś strasznie duże ale powinny wystarczyć.

----------


## LenaLbn

> Wyceny na ławy mam za 60k.


Fundament tradycyjny za 60 tys???  :eek:

----------


## Elfir

układ jest jak w ciasnym bloku. 
Naprawde trzeba się postarac by całkiem sporą przestrzeń tak niefunkcjonalnie rozplanować.

----------


## Elfir



----------


## ololek

Dzięki za propozycję. Ciekawa ona jest.
U mnie ciasno to masz na myśli łazienkę i WC?
Kuchnie chcemy od południa ze względu na wgląd do ogrodu i z prawej na wjazd. Taką mamy potrzebę.

----------


## Elfir

ok, wówczas kuchnia od południa, salon pośrodku.
Tylko latem żadna przyjemność korzystać z takiej kuchni - nie dość, że grzeje przez okno, to jeszcze od piekarnika i garnków.

U siebie wrysowałaś nieustawny aneksik kuchenny jak w kawalerce.
I na dodatek osoba pracująca w kuchni i tak stałaby tyłem do okien.

----------


## ololek

Droga dojazdowa wraz z placem wykonane. 50zl za M2. 30cm gruzu, 20cm grubego klińca, i na koniec  5cm drobnego. W tym praca koparki, wywrotki i walca. Częściowe rozplanowanie ziemi wzdłuż drogi i na działce. W sumie 300m2 utwardzenia.

----------


## aiklaci679

zbudowałem sam w 3 miesiące dom wg popularnego projektu z youtube 106m2 parterowy konstrukcja dachu wiązarowa 
stan deweloperski bez pompy ciepła 150 tysiecy  w 2020 roku ! wszystko robiłem sam jedynie do wiązarów brałem firme

----------


## pandzik

Dlaczego ten dom jest tak położony na tej działce?  Jest jakaś linia zabudowy?  Czy mimo to nie można go wyciągnąć na południe, od zachodu wrzucić salon i sypialnie?
Pokoje dla dzieci mają mieć 8m2? Straszne klitki.  Szkoda dzieci. U mnie maja ponad 16m2, po dwa okna na południe i wschód/zachód  i nie zamieniłbym tego na nic innego.

W takim małym domku masz wydzieloną jakaś mityczną jadalnie dla gości?  Za to salon ze ślepą kuchnią jak w mieszkaniu u developera.  Cały czas stoisz tyłem do okna. a za ścianą duża jadalnia.  Daj już tę kuchnię do jadalni!  i tak ze środka domu , tyłem do ściany nie zobaczysz podjazdu?  Zresztą spodziewasz sie od tej strony najazdu Hunów? 

Rozwiązanie Elfir jest idealne. 4 duże okna z 3 stron świata to gwarancja doskonałego doświetlenia. Sam tak mam i jest to idealne rozwiązanie.

Te łazienki to jakiś koszmar.  Rozumiem, że przed wejściem do wanny lecisz do drugiej z 1-ką.

----------


## DarekDawid

> 


Olek posłuchaj rady Elfirowej bo dobrze radzi. Wejście po środku budynku dzieli strefy domu na dzienna i nocną. Jest to bardzo zdrowe i funkcjonalne podejście. Otworzyłbym jeszcze kuchnie na część jadalnianą od strony Pn oczywiście. 
W twojej wersji domu brakuje mi tylko wyjścia ewakuacyjnego po lewej stronie.

----------


## obrzydliwy

Bez obrazy, ale zmiany wprowadzone przez Ciebie to kompletne nieporozumienie. Zrobisz sobie tym krzywdę. Podział na pomieszczenia salono-jadalnie z kuchnio-salono-jadalnia o wielkości zwykłych pokoi, brak słów  :smile:  Oryginalny projekt jest lepszy, ale i tak nie ma fundamentalnych cech dobrego projektu. Projekt Elfir jest o niebo lepszy. A to moja propozycja na bazie pomysłu Elfir. https://zapodaj.net/e2f2847ffbef9.jpg.html

----------


## DarekDawid

Zgadzam sie obrzydliwy. Więcej przestrzeni. Ale ten kibelek dałbym na lewą stronę i może kuchnię na górę a wypoczynek na dół. Więcej słońca.

----------


## ololek

> Dlaczego ten dom jest tak położony na tej działce?  Jest jakaś linia zabudowy?  Czy mimo to nie można go wyciągnąć na południe, od zachodu wrzucić salon i sypialnie?
> Pokoje dla dzieci mają mieć 8m2? Straszne klitki.  Szkoda dzieci. U mnie maja ponad 16m2, po dwa okna na południe i wschód/zachód  i nie zamieniłbym tego na nic innego. 
> 
> W takim małym domku masz wydzieloną jakaś mityczną jadalnie dla gości?  Za to salon ze ślepą kuchnią jak w mieszkaniu u developera.  Cały czas stoisz tyłem do okna. a za ścianą duża jadalnia.  Daj już tę kuchnię do jadalni!  i tak ze środka domu , tyłem do ściany nie zobaczysz podjazdu?  Zresztą spodziewasz sie od tej strony najazdu Hunów? 
> 
> Rozwiązanie Elfir jest idealne. 4 duże okna z 3 stron świata to gwarancja doskonałego doświetlenia. Sam tak mam i jest to idealne rozwiązanie.
> 
> Te łazienki to jakiś koszmar.  Rozumiem, że przed wejściem do wanny lecisz do drugiej z 1-ką.


Dzięki za komentarz.
Na południu są drzewa. Od zachodu nie chcemy okien. I tak postawimy sobie tam szopkę ogrodową. Poza tym będziemy mieć studnię, i biooczyszalnie więc są pewne ograniczenia co do posadowienia budynku. Na wschodzie ściętym narożniku i północy nieprzekraczalna linia zabudowy 5m od granicy.
Załącznik 444333
Pokoje dzieci powiększymy do około 9m2.
Mamy projekt 99m2 więc nie ma co porównywać metrażu z Twoim.
Chcieliśmy mały ekonomiczny dom. Teraz mamy mieszkanie 49m2 więc te 99m2 to będzie dużo dla nas.
Kuchnia 17m2 będzie od północy chyba. Będzie stół na 4 osoby w kuchni. 
. A od południa salon 19m2. Ale jeszcze się zastanawiamy nad kuchnia od południa.
W salonie będzie rozkładany stół na jakieś większe rodzinne imprezy max 10 osób. Ten projekt nam się spodobał który mamy. Ten podcień co mamy w projekcie nam się też podoba. No i blisko z aut do wejścia. Też mamy podział na strefę dzienną i nocną z tym że się przechodzi przez strefę dzienną.




> Olek posłuchaj rady Elfirowej bo dobrze radzi. Wejście po środku budynku dzieli strefy domu na dzienna i nocną. Jest to bardzo zdrowe i funkcjonalne podejście. Otworzyłbym jeszcze kuchnie na część jadalnianą od strony Pn oczywiście. 
> W twojej wersji domu brakuje mi tylko wyjścia ewakuacyjnego po lewej stronie.
> 
> Załącznik 447332


Dzięki za komentarz ale projekt Elfirowej może i jest ergonomiczny ale my chcieliśmy pomieszczenie gospodarcze przy wejsciu. Z podcienia. Na starość będziemy sobie siadać na podcieniu i obserwować otoczenie  :smile: 





> Bez obrazy, ale zmiany wprowadzone przez Ciebie to kompletne nieporozumienie. Zrobisz sobie tym krzywdę. Podział na pomieszczenia salono-jadalnie z kuchnio-salono-jadalnia o wielkości zwykłych pokoi, brak słów  Oryginalny projekt jest lepszy, ale i tak nie ma fundamentalnych cech dobrego projektu. Projekt Elfir jest o niebo lepszy. A to moja propozycja na bazie pomysłu Elfir. https://zapodaj.net/e2f2847ffbef9.jpg.html


Dzięki za komentarz. Podcienia, wiatrołapu i pomieszczenia gospodarczego nie zmienimy. Zbliżamy się bardziej ku oryginałowi. Tylko nie wiem czy łazienka i WC oddzielnie czy nie. No i kuchnia czy północ czy południe.




> Zgadzam sie obrzydliwy. Więcej przestrzeni. Ale ten kibelek dałbym na lewą stronę i może kuchnię na górę a wypoczynek na dół. Więcej słońca.


Kuchnia będzie ze stołem na 4 osoby. A w salonie rozkładany stół. Kuchnia dół lub góra  - jeszcze myślimy.
A takie mamy teraz propozycje.

----------


## ololek

Dorzucam wiadomość jak wygląda 300m2 dojazdu z miejscami postojowymi. Całość kosztowała 15000 zł. Szerokość drogi to 3.5m. a placyk ma 10x7m.

----------


## DarekDawid

Można jeszcze coś takiego pokombinować, ale to mi już pachnie rekuperacją. 



Zastanawia mnie jeszcze dlaczego dajesz ściany nośne? Czy nie można zrobić sufitu na wiązarach dachowych?

----------


## ololek

> Można jeszcze coś takiego pokombinować, ale to mi już pachnie rekuperacją. 
> 
> 
> 
> Zastanawia mnie jeszcze dlaczego dajesz ściany nośne? Czy nie można zrobić sufitu na wiązarach dachowych?


Skłaniam się ku kuchni od północy. Te propozycje są ciekawe ale wykombinowałem coś takiego. Powiększyłem pokoje dzieci do 11m2, 
Łazienka jest z wanną i umywalka więc tam raczej nie potrzebny ustęp WC. Obok i tak jest WC z prysznicem i umywalką. Kuchnia z oknem tarasowym do wyjścia na północny taras letni.
Umieściłem też komin przy łazienkach jakbyśmy się zdecydowali na dodatkowy kominek, czy piec. W pomieszczeniu gospodarczym dałem drugi WC jakby pierwszy był zajęty czy zachcialoby się przed wyjściem z domu czy podczas pracy w ogródku.

A ściany konstrukcyjne wewnątrz do oddzielenia stref noc, dzień i wejście/pom.gospodarcze.
Dach będzie w konstrukcji wiązarowej.

----------


## DarekDawid

Jak masz robić łazienkę bez miski ustępowej to lepiej popełnić coś takiego:



Tak popatrzyłem na te zdjęcia i powiem że ładny kawałek parceli. Ale widzę tam dom z wejściem na przeciwko wjazdu w stylu dworkowym. To takie moje odczucie, albo po prostu nie widzę całości.

I jeszcze coś takiego bez komentarza:

----------


## ololek

Dzięki DarekDawid za propozycję.
Ta kuchnia na prawo to fajny pomysł. Z łazienką dla sypialni również.
Teraz mam takie rozplanowanie do wyboru.

----------


## DarekDawid

To mi się podoba. Nawet ten super integracyjny układ z salonem przechodnim. Nie wiem dlaczego te pomieszczenie gospodarcze jest takie duże? Może wygospodarować jakąś spiżarnie?

----------


## ololek

> To mi się podoba. Nawet ten super integracyjny układ z salonem przechodnim. Nie wiem dlaczego te pomieszczenie gospodarcze jest takie duże? Może wygospodarować jakąś spiżarnie?


Chcę tam do tego pomieszczenia upakować pralkę, suszarkę, sznurki na pranie, zamrażarkę, pompę ciepła CWU, skrzynkę elektryczną jakis regał, stację uzdatniania wody ze zmiękczaczem. Przyłacze wody i prądu.

----------


## DarekDawid

Jeszcze taka wersja:


Zmniejszone pomieszczenie gospodarcze i sień na rzecz kuchni i salonu.

Wersja z lepszym rozkładem łazienek.

----------


## Kaizen

Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że jak wyprostujesz bryłę likwidując to wcięcie przy wejściu, to nie poniesiesz dodatkowych kosztów (albo i taniej wyjdzie) a przybędzie m2?

----------


## ololek

> Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że jak wyprostujesz bryłę likwidując to wcięcie przy wejściu, to nie poniesiesz dodatkowych kosztów (albo i taniej wyjdzie) a przybędzie m2?


Racja tak by było pewnie jak piszesz. Dodatkowe 7m2.
Ale chcieliśmy właśnie taki podcień duży. Ławeczka tam będzie przy oknie. Taki minitaras.
Jak to zlikwiduje to znowu trzeba robić zadaszenie nad wejściem. 
Mogłeś wcześniej pisać o tym  :wink: 
My mamy już PNB na ten projekt z podcieniem więc musiałby być projekt zamienny zapewne.

----------


## ololek

Trochę się podziało w temacie.
Po badaniach gruntu wyszło, że jest grunt twardoplastyczny.
Decyzją projektanta robimy podbudowę na 80cm z piasku plus minimum 20cm obsypania ziemią aby strefa przemarzania była minimum 1m.
Projekt płyty zakłada 2cm wykończenia, 7cm wylewki, 15cm eps, 30cm betonu b25 W8 S3/S4 zbrojonego włóknem. Brak stali zbrojeniowej. Pod płytą 10cm XPS a na burtach 10cm HydroEPS. Zero będzie 45cm nad ostatecznym poziomem gruntu.


Wykop wykonany. 40m3 humusu i 80m3 rodzimegoi. A podbudowa już zagęszczana.
W dniu tych prac akurat nie padało ale było mokro wokoło. 
Humus był lekko mokry. Rodzimy suchy. Trzeba było się jednak spieszyć aby zasypać piachem grunt rodzimy i zabezpieczyć przed uplastycznieniem od deszczu.

----------


## ololek

Kolejny etap - podbudowa 1 warstwa i druga częściowo wraz z  burtami na obwodzie płyty wykonane.
Po zagęszczeniu pierwszych 40cm wykonano próbę płytą dynamiczną.
Pogoda w dniu prac - trochę przelotnego deszczyku co jakiś czas.





Edit:
W nocy solidnie padało. Miała być dokończona druga warstwa podbudowy. Jednak nie dało się zagęścić fragmentu od frontu działki. Piasek z drugiej warstwy za dużo wody przyjął. Wibrator się zapadał w rozgarniętej podbudowie. Trzeba zostawić aby woda wchłonęła się w grunt.

----------


## ololek

9 października było wszystko gotowe do położenia xps a potem do zalania betonem.
Hurtownia poleciała w kulki i zamiast przywieźć rano to odwołali dostawę. Niestety xps organizował wykonawca i zamiast go przywieźć wcześniej na budowę to czekał z tym do dnia betonowania.


Ponieważ zaczęło padać musiałem rozłożyć folię aby nie utopiło podbudowy. Ale dzięki temu wiem, że wykonawca nie zrobił ładnego poziomu. Różnice wynoszą do 5cm od poziomu planowanej podbudowy.
Kilka kubików wody w środku a działka moczy się w wodzie.

----------


## Neutral

To jaką wersje w końcu budujesz?  :smile:

----------


## ololek

Spadło z 10 cm deszczu. Działka jak i wnętrze zalane były wodą. Ale motopompa trochę pomogła osuszać teren.






> To jaką wersje w końcu budujesz?


Ostatecznie to wywaliliśmy podcień i tak będzie wg szkicu. Tak jak Kaizen pisał dzięki temu przybędzie m2. Koszt dodatkowy to projekt zamienny i wybetonowane dodatkowych m2 płyty. 
No cóż za niezdecydowanie się płaci.

----------


## Dawheron

Witam, przepraszam za odejście od tematu. W przyszłości planuje również budowę parterówki o podobnym metrażu, dlaczego w takich domkach nikt nie robi piwnic przynajmniej pod połową domu?

----------


## ololek

> Witam, przepraszam za odejście od tematu. W przyszłości planuje również budowę parterówki o podobnym metrażu, dlaczego w takich domkach nikt nie robi piwnic przynajmniej pod połową domu?


 Wydaje mi się, że chodzi o koszty. Wykop, fundament, podłoga, hydroizolacja. 
Jak ktoś chce tam zrobić kotłownie spiżarnię kto to czemu nie. Ja planuję zrobić piwniczkę obok domu. Wykopać dół i wstawić taki bunkier betonowy.

A wracając do budowy wykonano już izolacje xps pod planowaną płytą. 
Czekam na beton. 30cm betonu ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym.

----------


## Lukasz11

Koszt piwnicy to w zasadzie koszt normalnej kondygnacji.
A jesli jest wysoki poziom wod gruntowych,  to cena dramatycznie rośnie.
Piwnica pod częścią domu to najgorsze możliwe rozwiązanie. Niewiele taniej niż piwnica pod całością, a w przyszłości w zasadzie nie da się naprawić hydroizolacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> A wracając do budowy wykonano już izolacje xps pod planowaną płytą. 
> Czekam na beton. 30cm betonu ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym.
> Załącznik 449686


Zero tradycyjnego zbrojenia? Znalazłeś konstruktora co się pod takim projektem podpisał i projektant to klepnął?

----------


## ololek

> Zero tradycyjnego zbrojenia? Znalazłeś konstruktora co się pod takim projektem podpisał i projektant to klepnął?


Oczywiście. Projektant - konstruktor wykonał projekt i się podpisał z pieczątką. Kierownik budowy jak i architekt adaptujący oraz projektant-konstruktor adaptujący klepnęli zamianę fundamentu z ław na płytę na podstawie projektu i obliczeń autora projektu płyty. Projekt płyty dołączony będzie do dziennika budowy jako zmiana nieistotna.
Zero zbrojenia tradycyjnego.Tylko 30cm betonu ze zbrojeniem włóknem. 
Gdybym miał jakieś duże witryny okienne too musiałbym dać lokalnie zbrojenie pod oknem.
Ale najszersze okno mam 240cm i to zwykłe a jedyne tarasow ma 100cm.
Jak już się rozliczę z wykonawcą to wrzucę koszty.

----------


## ololek

Pod koniec października płyta została wylana.
Po 2h od wygładzenia łatą wibracyjną przeszła ulewa więc trochę mi z wierzchu wymyło cement. Ale wykonawca i kierbud nie widzą problemu. To tylko estetyka. Na płytę i tak idzie 15cm eps a potem 7cm wylewki i 2 na wykończenie podłogi. Hydroizolacji nie daje w przyszłości bo płyta jest z betonu W8. A beton mam C25/30 S4 W8 z włóknem stalowym w ilości 35kg na m3.
Zero będzie 45cm nad powierzchnią gruntu. Pod płytą jest 80cm podbudowy z tego powodu że grunt jest twardoplastyczny. Wokół płyty dosypię 20cm humusu aby było  te 1m strefy przemarzania.
Płyta przez 10 dni była polewana wodą. Teraz leży na niej folia.

Finalnie zapłaciłem firmie 58tys złotych za 125m2 płyty na gotowo (roboty ziemne, podbudowa, kanalizacja, bednarki,beton, styropian itp).

----------


## Apacer

I ta płyta niby przeniesie obciążenia ścian na całą swoją powierzchnię?

----------


## ololek

Apacer , konstruktor wykonał projekt płyty i wziął pod uwagę projekt budowlany i warunki gruntowe i stopień zagęszczenia podbudowy czy zmiany położenia komina czy ścian działowych, okien.
_-------------------------------------

Będę murował z silikatu 25x24x22. Pierwsza warstwa na zaprawie wyznaczy mi poziom "0" czyli jakieś 21-22cm nad płytą. Potem będzie murowane na cienkiej spoinie. Się zastanawiam czy otwór okienny wykonac 66cm nad płytą czy 88cm?

----------


## maaszak

> Będę murował z silikatu 25x24x22. Pierwsza warstwa na zaprawie wyznaczy mi poziom "0" czyli jakieś 21-22cm nad płytą. Potem będzie murowane na cienkiej spoinie. Się zastanawiam czy otwór okienny wykonac 66cm nad płytą czy 88cm?


Docelowo na jakiej wysokości chcesz mieć parapety? I z czego wykonane, bo to trzeba doliczyć. I jeszcze montaż okien będzie na tzw. ciepłych parapetach? Jeśli tak, to też należy doliczyć od 5 do 7 cm w zależności od grubości parapetu właściwego wewnętrznego i zewnętrznego.

----------


## ololek

> Docelowo na jakiej wysokości chcesz mieć parapety? I z czego wykonane, bo to trzeba doliczyć. I jeszcze montaż okien będzie na tzw. ciepłych parapetach? Jeśli tak, to też należy doliczyć od 5 do 7 cm w zależności od grubości parapetu właściwego wewnętrznego i zewnętrznego.


Parapety planuje docelowo na 85-86cm jak wysokość blatu w kuchni. Pod oknami będzie 2 warstwy po 22cm plus podmórówka. Surowy otwór będzie na 76cm. Do tego 6cm cm ciepły parapet.

Okna wstępnie wybrane Oknoplus Morlite 3 szybowy pakiet z ciepłą ramką. Ciepły parapet i montaż na taśmach. Współczynniki Uw mają 0.7.
Czy do ścian 24dilka plus 20styro dobry wybór? Pod płytą 10c, xps a na 15 eps. Dach ocieplę wełną 30cm.

Brygada murarzy czeka na  dobre warunki. Na razie zima więc pewnie w marcu zaczną. Ja przeliczam ilość bloczków do kupienia.

jestem przed zamówieniem wiązarów kratowych o grubości 70mm. Nośność użytkowa strychu 150kg/m2. 90kg górny pas i 60kg obciążenia dolny pas.
Na strych chcę dać schody samonośne take wąskie 60cm.
Cześć strychu będzie jako poddasze użytkowe - jakiś gabinecik/pokój gościnny.

----------


## pandzik

Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że złożyłeś projekt nas pozwolenie na zupełnie inny dom. Nawet nie wiedziałeś czy ściany będą miały 18 czy 24cm grubości.   Ciekawe. Plyta bez zbrojenia? Co to za dziwo? Pod silkę?  Wiesz, że te same ściany ważą z 60 - 70 ton i postawisz je na łysym betonie, na krawędzi?   Taka płyta powinna mieć siatki górą i dołem i być może wieńce pod ścianami.  koszty niewielki a spałbyś spokojnie.

----------


## Elfir

bardzo niski parapet 85 cm. Dla osób o wysokości 160 cm ( przy wzroście 170 -90 cm, 180 -100 cm).
teraz nawet meble ikea domyślnie mają 90 cm

----------


## ololek

> Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że złożyłeś projekt nas pozwolenie na zupełnie inny dom. Nawet nie wiedziałeś czy ściany będą miały 18 czy 24cm grubości.   Ciekawe. Plyta bez zbrojenia? Co to za dziwo? Pod silkę?  Wiesz, że te same ściany ważą z 60 - 70 ton i postawisz je na łysym betonie, na krawędzi?   Taka płyta powinna mieć siatki górą i dołem i być może wieńce pod ścianami.  koszty niewielki a spałbyś spokojnie.


Pandzik, konstruktor  mi dobrał odpowiednie włókno i grubość płyty. Przyjął do obliczeń, że na krawędzi są ściany z silikatu 24cm, w środku jedna ściana nośna. 
Miała być 20cm ale że chciałem mieć dowolność w aranżacji ścian w środku wraz z kominem to mi powiększył do 30. Projektant konstruktor od adaptacji przyklepał bo widział obliczenia i wykresy. Ja się nie boję,

----------


## ololek

> bardzo niski parapet 85 cm. Dla osób o wysokości 160 cm ( przy wzroście 170 -90 cm, 180 -100 cm).
> teraz nawet meble ikea domyślnie mają 90 cm


Akurat tam gdzie jest stół w kuchni, biurka u dzieciaków, blat kucheny jest OK.
W innych pomieszczeniach nie będę zastawiał przecież dojścia do okna szafkami, komodami i innymi meblami wyższymi niż parapet i głębszymi niż 30-40cm.
Chciałem nawet  dać w salonie  parapet na 70 bo mam widok ale to już nie pasuje z linią pozostałych okien i koli oko.

----------


## Elfir

chodziło mi tylko o kuchnię

----------


## ololek

Spoko, akurat mam obecnie blat na 86 i jest dobrze. 

Zima na działce wygląda tak. Także 60m drogi zasypane śniegiem.

----------


## jajmar

> Apacer , konstruktor wykonał projekt płyty i wziął pod uwagę projekt budowlany i warunki gruntowe i stopień zagęszczenia podbudowy czy zmiany położenia komina czy ścian działowych, okien.
> _-------------------------------------


Ciekawe co zawiera ten projekt płyty. Brak tradycyjnego zbrojenia to z płyty został prostopadłościan.

----------


## ololek

> Ciekawe co zawiera ten projekt płyty. Brak tradycyjnego zbrojenia to z płyty został prostopadłościan.


Projekt zawiera jakieś wyliczenia, dane itp.
Ja nie mam kompetencji do oceny czy to  ok. Podpisali się pod tym Konstruktor, KB, projektant konstruktor od adaptacji więc wszystko gra.

===========================

Murarz mi się pochorował więc brygada startuje na przyszły tydzień.
Przyjechał już materiał. Kilka palet  silikatu H+H NP24 20MPa, Czekam na klej klasy M10 oraz bloczki połówkowe 1/2NP24 20Mpa.
Jak dobrze wyliczyłem to 31 palet powinno wystarczyć. Cena bloczka to 5.46 brutto.

----------


## ololek

Kilka palet silikatów już dotarło na plac budowy. Czekam jeszcze na połówki bloczków i klej. Mogłem to wcześniej załatwić to bym teraz nie czekał  :sad: 


W międzyczasie wybieramy dachówkę. Brązowa szkliwiona. Do wyboru na razie Alegra 9, Goteborg mokka albo jakieś inne ciemnobrązowe.

----------


## pandzik

> Załącznik 449343


Zastanów się jeszcze nad tym, bo to wyjątkowo paskudne. Otwórz tę cześć dzienną. Ta ściana pomiędzy łazienkami to też kuriozum.   W tym domu masz komunikacje i techniczne pomieszczenia. Do tego ta niemała płyta bez zbrojenia.  :smile:   No i po cholere bloczki 24cm? Trza było z 15ki budować taki mały domek. Rdzenie w naroznikach i miałbyś 3m2 w bonusie.

----------


## DarekDawid

Kiedys sobie narysowałem jakby to mogło jeszcze wyglądać,ale jak zobaczyłem ze juz płyta wylana to nie wrzucałem.
Moze jednak cos skorzystasz.

----------


## ololek

> Zastanów się jeszcze nad tym, bo to wyjątkowo paskudne. Otwórz tę cześć dzienną. Ta ściana pomiędzy łazienkami to też kuriozum.   W tym domu masz komunikacje i techniczne pomieszczenia. Do tego ta niemała płyta bez zbrojenia.   No i po cholere bloczki 24cm? Trza było z 15ki budować taki mały domek. Rdzenie w naroznikach i miałbyś 3m2 w bonusie.


Oj tam. Będzie dobrze  :smile:  NIe podoba Ci się oddzielna kuchnia i salon?
My ściany grube chcieliśmy bo akumulują ciepło zimą lub utrzymują chłód latem. W projekcie mam 24cm mury.
Jak będzie SSO to wtedy zobaczymy co z niektórymi działówkami bo to inaczej pewnie wejść do środka domu niż patrzeć na plan  :smile: 





> Kiedys sobie narysowałem jakby to mogło jeszcze wyglądać,ale jak zobaczyłem ze juz płyta wylana to nie wrzucałem.
> Moze jednak cos skorzystasz.


raczej będzie coś takiego. :smile:

----------


## ololek

Mury rosną a człowiek się cieszy  :tongue:  efekt 4 dni pracy murarzy.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> Oj tam. Będzie dobrze  NIe podoba Ci się oddzielna kuchnia i salon?
> My ściany grube chcieliśmy bo akumulują ciepło zimą lub utrzymują chłód latem. W projekcie mam 24cm mury.
> Jak będzie SSO to wtedy zobaczymy co z niektórymi działówkami bo to inaczej pewnie wejść do środka domu niż patrzeć na plan 
> 
> 
> 
> raczej będzie coś takiego.
> Załącznik 453930


Jak zjedzie Ci się rodzina to gdzie będziecie siedzieć, w kuchni przy stole, czy wszyscy na tej kanapie w ,,dużym pokoju'' bo salonem tego nie można nazwać. Korytarz długi i ciemny. Dom ponad 100m2, a podzielony na ciasne klitki. Tak się już nie projektuje od 20 lat. Rozkład pomieszczeń wygląda jak u babci Genowefy w Wólce Żabnej. Projekt rysowany na kolanie. Źle, źle, źle. Projektant do wymiany, a inwestor do lektury.

----------


## ololek

Ściany nośne już są, wieniec zalany.

----------


## ololek

Studnia wykonana. Wydajność 6-7m3/h. Lustro wody na 8m. Koszt to 260zł/m. 40m odwiert, rura osłonowa, filtry, obsypka. W sumie za 11200 zł. Na razie tylko wystaje sama rura. Trzeba jeszcze obudowę studni, pompę, przyłącza itd.


Szczyty, wieniec na szczytach też już zrobione. 
Zamontowane wiązary kratowe. 190m2 połaci dachowej że stryszkiem na całej długości i szerokości 3.12m. Nośność użytkowa strychu to 150kg/m2 także zrobię tam w przyszłości na połowie pokój gościnny/gabinet. Wiązar ma 7cm grubości. Całość konstrukcji wiazarowej z montażem za 24516zł.

----------


## ololek

Płyty mfp18 i papa podkładowa położone jako tymczasowe pokrycie bo zamówione dachówki nie wiem kiedy wyprodukuje fabryka. Dachu jest 190 M2.
66 płyt z transportem 7520 zł, papa podkładowa icopal w-pet sbs 2430 zł. Papiaki, wkręty do płyt 240zł. Montaż płyt i papy to 8000 zł.

----------


## Ratpaw

Mam kilka pytan:
1. ta gruba ściana pośrodku budynku do ściana nośna? Po co, skoro masz wiązary kratowe?
2. czemu robiłeś szczytówki murowane, a nie przy jednej okazji wiązarowe i obite płytą?

----------


## ololek

1) W środku ściana jest gruba ze względu na oddzielenie strefy nocnej od dziennej. Dodatkowo wpływa na stabilność ścian zewnętrznych - chociaż wieniec już sam robi robotę. Dodatkowo w tej ścianie będą rozprowadzone instalacje od CWU czy  skrzynka rozdzielacza podłogowego także schowają się w grubości ściany.
2) Pierwotnie chciałem szczyty z wiązara zabudowanego OSB ale jak mi wyjaśnił producent  takie szczyty by pracowały bardziej niż murowane więc przy zatynkowaniu na granicy  wieniec, szczyt mogłyby się pojawić pęknięcia na elewacji. Kosztowo to bez różnicy a wiązary i tak miałem na termin ustalony po wymurowaniu szczytów.

----------


## Ratpaw

> 2) Pierwotnie chciałem szczyty z wiązara zabudowanego OSB ale jak mi wyjaśnił producent  takie szczyty by pracowały bardziej niż murowane więc przy zatynkowaniu na granicy  wieniec, szczyt mogłyby się pojawić pęknięcia na elewacji. Kosztowo to bez różnicy a wiązary i tak miałem na termin ustalony po wymurowaniu szczytów.


Będziesz ocieplał od strony poddasza tę ściankę szczytową? Inaczej będzie tam potężny mostek cieplny.

----------


## ololek

> Będziesz ocieplał od strony poddasza tę ściankę szczytową? Inaczej będzie tam potężny mostek cieplny.


Tak planuję zrobić, Dodatkowo wykorzystałem na szczyty najlżejszy beton komórkowy co już trochę pomoże ograniczyć ucieczkę ciepła w nieogrzewanym strychu.

----------


## ololek

Okna zamontowanw na parterze. 2 czekają jeszcze na montaż na strychu ale nie ma dojścia na razie. Za wszystko z taśmami ilbruck, parapetami ciepłymi i montażem 26700 zł. Okna Prismatic z Oknoplastu.

----------


## Ratpaw

Od której strony na ostatnim zdjęciu jest południe?

----------


## ololek

Tu są widoczne ściana wschodnia i północna dłuższa. Zdjęcie jest z godziny15 także oświetlona zachodnia strona idealnie.

----------


## ololek

Ścianki działowe wymurowane. Koszt silikatu 12cm to 7370 zł za 13 palet z transportem. Murarze wzięli 3 tysiące zł. Z 500zł na klej do bloczków.
Od paru dni robi elektryk. Jak skończy to podrzucę parę danych.
Tauron pociągnął kilka dni temu skrzynkę pod granicę działki. Jak elektryk  skończy i będę miał papiery składam wniosek o licznik.
Zmniejszyłem otwór na drzwi  o 50cm na szerokości aby było miejsce na włączniki.

W tym roku planuję jeszcze instalacje wod-kan, tynki, podłogówka, wylewki i elewacja. I może jeszcze podbitka jak  po elewacji będzie czas. A jak wyjdzie zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## ololek

Dostarczono mi dachówkę Braas Topas V13 koloru teak glazura, rynny z BUDMAT koloru 387 , jakieś akcesoria do dachówek. 190m2 połaci. Zamówiona w marcu pod koniec a dotarła pod koniec sierpnia.. Koszt 26500 zł.
Zamówiłem również styro Swisspor lambda white 20cm, siatki i klej - koszt 12200
Drzwi zewnętrzne KMT plus75 za 5418 z ciepłym montażem.
Aktualnie robią mi elewację.

----------


## ololek

Elewacja zrobiona 21000zł za robociznę 190m2 ściany.
Styropian 12800zl ostatecznie. Do tego Hydroeps na cokół za 900zl, kołki, zaślepki, pianki, taśmy za 1500zl, klej do siatki 1700zl, tynk silikonowy 3100zl.
W listopadzie będzie dekarz pracował. A w październiku mam nadzieję że wod-kan i ogrzewanie podłogowe.

----------


## Dzeus86

Te ścianki działowe = rozkład pomieszczeń to groza... Dużo osob, wskazywało, błędy takiego podejścia - pal licho już funkcjonalność i aspekty ergonomii, które tutaj leżą, ale estetycznie jest słabo. Szczgólnie te "schodki" ze ścianek działowych między łazienkami i wsicnieta wanna..

----------


## pandzik

Szkoda, że się nie zdecydowałeś na portfenetry w pokojach. To zawsze inne światło wpadające od podłogi. Cena 26 tys za te kilka okien, ładnie idą ceny do góry. 
W tak małym domku rozdział kuchni i salonu to błąd. Zrobiłeś z tego ciasne mieszkanie. Dla mnie masakra, ale pewnie każdy robi pod siebie.

----------


## pandzik

Te  łazienki to faktycznie zgroza. jak sie popłytkujesz to te sprzęty ci  nie  wejdą. W sypialniane to trzeba bedzie wyjsc do sypialni żeby  otworzyć  prysznic. Jeszcze jest czas wywalić te ściany i zrobić jedną  łazienkę

----------


## Dzeus86

zeby nie bylo ze tylko krytyka - 5 minut i nieco poprawilem, bez wiekszego przemyslenia jak ja bym to widzial.
Kominek moze zostac tam gdzie jest bo u mnie to juz raczej zamysl tego jak powinienes to przemyslec zanim postawiles komin..

Znacznie wieksza kuchnia, znacznie wieksze lazienki i bardziej ustawne. NIe musisz oczywiscie miec tak duzego prysznica, nie musisz miec bietu. Pokazuje jedynie drogę do przemyslen..

https://i.postimg.cc/qqs0Y7VP/rozklad.png

nie wiem też po co tak szeroka ta kotłownia..

----------


## ololek

Nie wiem o co chodzi z tą ergonomia ale to zostało sprawdzone ile miejsca jest przed wanna, prysznic,  WC czy umywalkami aby było wygodnie.
Aspekt estetyczny to kwestia gustu.
Okna portefenery także były rozważane ale uniemożliwiają wykorzystanie miejsca na ścianie pod oknem. No i sam aspekt grzania latem przez słońce i chłodu zimą. Cenowo niestety drożej.
Tak obecnie wygląda projekt - połączono kuchnię z salonem. Komin wywalono bo będzie PC. Łazienki zostają jak na planie. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze duże bo to kotłownia na PC, pralnia, miejsce do suszenia ubrań, jakiś regał i miejsce do prasowania.

----------


## Dzeus86

Kuchnia mała - skoro już i tak ten stol jest w przejsciu miedzy kuchnia a salonem to czemu nie przesunac go tak, by w kuchni blatem pojechac do konca polnocnej sciany? Obecnie nie ma miejsca roboczego nawet na kawałka blatu. Kuchnia umiejscowiona tuz przy zlewie pod kątem skazuje na uklad - albo gotujesz albo zmywasz  tj. 2 osoby w kuchni swobodnie nie podziałają.

Końcowo powiem tak - jeżeli nie przeszkadza CI kaskadowe ułożenie ściany w łazienkach tj. 3 różne głębokości jednej ściany łazienkowej i na każdej z nich coś innego - a to sedes, a to umywalka, a to prysznic.. to resztę też zrób jak uważasz i nie przejmuj się komentarzami.

----------


## zeusik6

Podpinam się pod temat. Rodzina 2+2 budowa domu, który projekt wybieracie z tych dwóch i dlaczego?



Strony świata 
Lewa strona pólnoc - Prawa południe
Front zachód ,  taras - wschód

Bedzie bez kominków i tego typu wodotrysków, went mechaniczna, dumam nad ogrzewaniem i nci mi nie przychodzi do głowy, pompa 5 kW da rade w tym domu?

----------


## Elfir

w drugim masz mniej powierzchni straconej na komunikację. W pokojach dzieci zrobiłabym zwykłe okna, byłoby łatwiej urządzić.

----------


## zeusik6

> w drugim masz mniej powierzchni straconej na komunikację. .


cały jeden m2, jeśli dobrze czytam projekt. Ten pierwszy dom jest bardziej kwadratowy, ten drugi to taka stodoła. Niemniej dziekuje za odpowiedź, okna oczywiście w pokojach dzieci zwykłe a nie do ziemi.

----------


## ololek

Załatwić wykonawcę to porażka.
Miał przyjść w październik umówiony dekarz i tynkarz+hydraulik. Teraz nie dają znaku życia - nie odbierają.
Trzeba szukać nowych - strata czasu. Budowa będzie stała pewnie do wiosny.

Czym ociepłić strop? Mam 36 cm miejsca między planowanym sufitem a  wierzchem wiązara.
Rekuperacje rozprowadzić przed montażem  ocieplenia stropu?
Zamontować podbitkę na zimę czy wiatr może se chulać zimą jak mam szczelinę między ociepleniem elewacji a deskowaniem dachu?

----------


## ololek

W grudniu podłączyłem wodę od lokalnego dostawcy. Z sąsiadami się zrzuciliśmy bo mam już 3 na drodze dojazdowej do domu co cieszy bo będzie łatwiej wspólnie coś ustalać odnośnie wykończenia drogi jak już się pobudujemy.
Za przyłącze i rozbudowę sieci 250m poszło 2+8 tysięcy. Dodatkowo 1000zl za projekt przyłącza i 500zl za odbiór powykonawczy.

W lutym podpisałem umowę na wykonanie kompletu instalacji co+cwu+kanaliza, kotłownia z pompa ciepła Panasonic i zasobnikiem cwu. Do tego jakieś stelaże WC, grzejniki łazienkowe, podłogówka po całości. Koszt to 58 tysięcy na razie bo jakieś zmiany raczej będą.

Na chwilę obecną zrobiono z instalacji instalacje wod-kan i skrzynki z rozdzielaczami. Fragment instalacji poniżej.

----------


## ololek

Dekarz finalnie położył dachówkę braas Topas 13V kolor tekowy glazura., Zainstalował rynny BUDMAT Flamingo koloru ciemny brąz (greencoat 387). Zamocowano obróbki blacharskie koloru ciemny brąz 8017. I podbitka PCV boryszew koloru perła.
Za prace dekarza związane z montażem powyższych rzeczy zapłaciłem 17500 zł.

----------


## asolt

> ...
> Na chwilę obecną zrobiono z instalacji instalacje wod-kan i skrzynki z rozdzielaczami. Fragment instalacji poniżej.


Kolejny inwestor któremu nie zalezy na stratach cwu, grzanie chudziaka cwu, co prawda z PC zbyt oszczedne nie jest. Któz bogatemu zabroni?

----------


## Kirin

> Kolejny inwestor któremu nie zalezy na stratach cwu, grzanie chudziaka cwu, co prawda z PC zbyt oszczedne nie jest. Któz bogatemu zabroni?


Jak to powinno być zrobione? Najpierw pierwsza warstwa styropianu a na niej rurki?
Pytam bo mamy mieć tylko 10 cm styro pod wylewką (bo 10 cm xps pod plytą) i się zastanawiam jak to ugryźć.

----------


## ololek

> Kolejny inwestor któremu nie zalezy na stratach cwu, grzanie chudziaka cwu, co prawda z PC zbyt oszczedne nie jest. Któz bogatemu zabroni?


Pod betonem mam 10cm XPS, poza tym cwu mam w otulinach. także nie jest chyba aż tak źle?

----------


## ololek

Gips na tynki czeka. Będzie to  MP75 diamant z Knaufa. Tynkarze się zjawią w kwietniu.
Pozakrywałem na wszelki wypadek na podłodze peszle/rury od instalacji aby mi tego tynkarze nie zniszczyli.
Okna przykryją listwy dylatacyjne APU.

----------


## ololek

Ekipa tynkuje.
Robota potrwa 2 tygodnie. 3 osobowa brygada.
Oto efekt gruntowania. Baumit Gypsumprimer na silikat (żółty grunt) a na żelbet baumit betonkontakt (czerwony grunt)

----------


## ololek

Tynki gipsowe wykonane.
Poszło 6 palet knaufa diamant mp75.
420m2 otynkowane.
39zł/m2 gruntowania z tynkowaniem i materiałem. A do tego 30zł za obrobienie 1mb obwodu okna (narożniki, listwy przyokienne dylatacyjne). Jeszcze jakieś inne prace jak wklejanie siatek itd.
W sumie koszt to 18200 zł.

----------


## ololek

Tynki sobie schną a ja rozkładam styropian na podłodze. Generalnie 2 warstwy. 5cm eps 100 biały. Na to 10cm eps100 grafit. Styropian zevswisspor. 40 paczek grafitowego 10cm i 20 białego 5cm. Pod styropian rozkładam folię budowlaną jako warstwa poślizgowa. Folię daje pod hydroizolację poziomą ścian.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ekipa tynkuje.
> Robota potrwa 2 tygodnie. 3 osobowa brygada.
> Oto efekt gruntowania.


Czym było gruntowane pod tynki?

----------


## ololek

> Czym było gruntowane pod tynki?


Na silikat poleciał baumit gypsum primer a na elementy żelbetowe  baumit betonkontakt.

----------


## ololek

3 tygodnie rozkładalne styropian. Najwięcej to było rzeźbienia gdzie instalacje wod i kan i dobiegu do rozdzielaczy czy drabinek. Ale dałem radę. Zostało 3 paczki białego i 3 grafitujak rozkładalne styro to dokupiłem 1 paczkę białego 2 i 3cm grubości aby przy instalacjach było latwiej. Hydraulik zadowolony bo styro nie klawiszuje, bez szczelin i równo.


Folia i rurki rozłożone. Folia sigmali a rurki PEX 16x2mm też sigmali.

----------


## ololek

Jastrych cementowy wykonany. Koszt 5800 zł. 108m2. Zbrojenie rozproszone i siatki stalowe wewnątrz. Zatarty. Grubość to 8cm.

----------


## Ratpaw

Czemu siatki stalowe, skoro jest zbrojenie rozproszone?

----------


## ololek

> Czemu siatki stalowe, skoro jest zbrojenie rozproszone?


W sumie to nie wiem - 2zł/m2 więcej wyszło. Coś jeszcze mi wykonawca tłumaczył po co to dokładnie ale zapomniałem.

----------


## ololek

Sufity podwieszane wykonane 110m2. Stelaż podwójny krzyżowy na profilach budmat 0.5mm. Profile co 40cm. Płyty gk 4stronnie fazowane. Łączenia płyt na taśmach tuff tape i spoinowanie gotowcem Knauf. Folia paroizolacyjną strotex premium al. Zabudowa 2 stelaży WC i rury wentylacji kanalizacji. Przejścia między ścianą a sufitem to dylatacja z półnarożnikiem.

Za całość 24 tysiące - materiał i robocizna.

----------


## Nurek_

Jak nie gipsowałeś całości sufitu to niestety łączenia będzie widać.

----------


## ololek

> Jak nie gipsowałeś całości sufitu to niestety łączenia będzie widać.


Miałem robić gładzie na suficie ale musiałbym wydać kolejne kilka tysięcy. A jak będzie coś widać to trudno. Wykonawca też mi to mówił że mogą być widoczne miejsca po szpachlowaniu. ALe powiedział że przy użyciu odpowiedniej farby gruntującej i farby można to zminimalizować.

----------


## ololek

Oczyszczalnia biologiczna dla 4 osób zamontowana. 
Kingspan bioficient 6. Do tego przepompownia ekopol 1m3 z pompą omnigen. Za przepompownią pole rozsaczające 6x4 a w nim 24 tony żwiru plukanego przykrytego geowłókniną. Koparka pracowała 7h, półsuchy beton 4m3 do obsypania zbiorników, kabel zasilający 3x1.5mm2, rury kanalizacyjne i drenarskie.
Koszt całości 30140 zł.

----------


## pojzonbud

Mozna prosic o podsumowanie do stanu deweloperskiego ?

----------


## ololek

> Mozna prosic o podsumowanie do stanu deweloperskiego ?


Na chwilę obecną to co mam zbudowane i koszty związane z budową to 470 tysięcy. Bez działki.

----------


## ololek

Montaż elementów do rekuperacji. Kanały 75mm, skrzynki rozprężne stalowe ocynk, i cały osprzęt. Na razie 5004zł ale kupuje jeszcze jakieś dodatki aby to złożyć. Montaż samodzielny  na strychu bo robię to po wykonaniu sufitu podwieszanego więc gorzej tak montować.




Przemalowałem kotłownię i zamontowałem zlew gospodarzy, do tego mały przepływowy podgrzewacz - trochę ludzkich warunków na budowie  :smile: 
[/url]

----------


## ololek

Zimno się zrobiło ale tymczasowy rurowy piwcogrzewa.


Tymczasem na strychu robię murek ze styropianu aby mi się celuloza nie przesyłała na podbitkę. Nad miejscem będzie 40cm celulozy dzięki temu. 
Od górnego pasa wiazara do płyt sufitu mam 40cm. Ekipa ma zasypać celulozą 2 grudnia.

Dodatkowo przepuszczam kable do oświetlenia. 


Z bieżących prac pomalowałem łazienkę kabe aquatex na ścianach. A sufit z kabe top white.

Za domem rozplantowalem ziemię. Koparka 2h 400zł

----------


## ololek

Izolacja stropu wykonana. Nadmuch celulozy 40cm. Celuloza firmy termex.
Koszt wykonania 125m2 to 13200 zł.

----------

